# Electric Tongue Jack



## On The Road Again (Dec 1, 2004)

Greetings to all and Best Wishes for the New Year. Does anyone have any experience or info on electric tongue jacks? We have a 28BHS and I was thinking about purchasing a electric jack. Look forward to hearing from you and thanking you in advance. On The Road Again


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had ours since our second trip out and wouldn't be without one now. I bought a Hi-Power 3000 (I think) at Camping World and installed it on our trip, I did need to file down the hole a bit to get it to fit, but other than that its been great. It really helps when setting the WDH bars.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I had one on my previous TT and would never own another TT without an electric tongue jack. You won't regret installing one.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Ditto....


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

3reds said:


> Ditto....
> [snapback]21105[/snapback]​


We have one, and it does save some sweat while hitching up. But its noisy, the kind of noisy that invades your skull and makes your teeth want to turn around and start eating your brain. Well, it's not that bad.







But I wish it were quieter.

Kevin P.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I got one and it is sweet for quick hitch and unhitch and leveling. Good mod.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"makes your teeth want to turn around and start eating your brain" LOL, you're killing me Kev.









Good thread I'll be watching this one too. I have the same trailer and am in the market right now as well. After a full season of camping without one and hitching up in 100 degree heat, as Spongebob Squarepants says "I'm Ready - I'm Ready - I'm Ready!" Sorry been watching too much TV with the girls









I'm shopping for the following features: at least 3000# capacity, maunal crank for over ride, hitch light, and maybe a bubble level too. Probably want the one with the larger diamater shaft too. Something like 2 5/16" ?? I'm not positive about this, but want the one that just barely fits, and like Y said you might need to file the opening a bit. Bigger & stronger is better


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

OTRA,

I had the same experience as Steve. Hi-Power 3000 with the need to file out the hitch hole for clearance. Wouldn't own a TT without one.

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I want the BINFORD model 6000 turbo jack. It'll lift the entire trailer off the ground. More power...UH-Uh-uuuuuh? (my Tim Allen impression) 

Seriously, I need one of these electric jacks. I'm getting too....lazy to crank up the trailer. My kids don't go camping with us all the time, and I have to crank it myself! HELP!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, when we were at MGM in Disney World, I saw Tim's suped up lawnmower! Right there in the props cage at the backlot tour.

Too cool!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My wife keeps telling me we don't need one, but I never see her around when it's time to crank that puppy up and down while hitching.







I'll be watching this thread, as well as the other for info.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim you gotta learn, a few times of "hey honey I need you to crank up the tongue" on a camping trip should do the trick.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey....those jacks look taller. Do they interfere with the big propane cover removal???


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah Jolly, it makes it a little tougher to squeeze it in. Not impossible but this spring I'm going to look it over for the possibility of changing the cover a wee bit (not sure I can without causing a problem).


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Hey....those jacks look taller. Do they interfere with the big propane cover removal???
> [snapback]21141[/snapback]​





> Yeah Jolly, it makes it a little tougher to squeeze it in. Not impossible but this spring I'm going to look it over for the possibility of changing the cover a wee bit (not sure I can without causing a problem).


Yep, mine is really tough to remove and replace. I *just* finished adding a few little portholes to access the valves, pics to come now that our rain has finally stopped.

Kevin P.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Kevin,

Where did you purchase your port holes at an how hard of an install was it?


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> Where did you purchase your port holes at an how hard of an install was it?
> [snapback]21231[/snapback]​


It was easy- I used the little portholes that Outbacks use for the electric cord, which I bought for $3 apiece at an RV surplus place in Fontana, CA. (They have no website, they barely have a cash register). I cut the back off of them, the part with the little fingers that keep the cord from falling into the trailer, and installed them in the propane tank cover. There's one over each tank valve, and one in front of the switch valve on the side. They work great, but if you have huge paw-hands you may find it difficult to reach the knobs through the portholes.

I will post poor quality digital photos in the next couple of days.









Kevin P.


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

Would a 2500# be enough for the 28RSS?


----------

